# 2003 Spec-V purchase



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm considering buying a Spec-V and I want to know if anyone has gotten a discount from the dealer. When i looked into getting a 2002 model they *clearly* told me that there were no discounts, and that I was not able to test drive it (they had none on the lot).

I went to the dealer on Saturday with the intention of test driving one (they have one on the lot now) and they told me that I couldn't unless I put a deposit down (basically, I have to buy it before I can test drive it). Does this sound familiar, or am I getting jerked around?


----------



## DropD (Oct 12, 2002)

I test drove a 2003 Spec-V with Sport Package with no hassle. Went home to think about it. 

One week later I signed and got it for the MSRP but I was able to get 4 steel wheels for winter for free (that's worth over 400$). They were supposed to receive it next month. But then one of their customers cancelled his black Spec-V (the color I wanted) after seeing the yellow one in the showroom. Initially I had signed for a Spec-V without the sport package, this one had it. They of course offered the car to me, but since I wasn't willing to pay the full price of the sport package (I don't car about the sunroof, I just wanted reclining back seats!), they offered me a sweet deal (can't mention the price though), and I still get my 4 brand new 15" steel wheels.

Oh, and they let me sit in a 350Z (the doors are usually locked), SWEET MACHINE!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2002)

I just picked up my '03 Spec V today. I have the Audio Fanatic package, the sunroof package, and the ABS package (basically it's fully loaded). I got the car for $1100 off MSRP and I got $1500 more on my trade-in than it was worth. Good deals can be found - you just have to look. It helps to go visit a dealer that's a little out of the way. Generally, the further a dealer is from a larger city, the more they will be willing to deal.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

Timbuck, there is no reason for them to be giving you the run-around. Dealers are happy to get rid of Spec V's, I test drove a 2003 and then a 2002. Go to CarsDirect.com, or Autoweb.com, or Stoneage.com. I got a pricequote through CarsDirect of 18,300. Eventually I got a 2002 with everything except ABS, plus dealer leather seats, for $19,000. The MSRP was $19,300 not including the $1,000 for the leather.

Go to one of these websites, ask for a pricequote over the phone when they call. That will give you about $1,000 under MSRP to start off. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

I finally got to test drive a spec-v!
DAMN! I really, really, really wanted to take it home tonight


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

The dealer is just being an ass about it. I went to the dealer and told them I wanted to test drive one. The only one they had at the time was one in the showroom. They actually got it out of there so I could test drive it. So u are gettin jerked around. I didn't buy one until months later...after management was changed. Mine isn't a spec v...it's an se r. i got it with the side impact air bags and abs for under $17,000. As for ur situation, go to another dealer or just tell them ur deciding between a spec v and an rsx or sumthin. If they want ur business, they should let u drive it.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Timbuck1 said:


> *I finally got to test drive a spec-v!
> DAMN! I really, really, really wanted to take it home tonight  *


 I feel you. I drove one a few months back, and I wanted to take it home too.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Timbuck1 said:


> *I finally got to test drive a spec-v!
> DAMN! I really, really, really wanted to take it home tonight  *


That's the nicest thing about my club. We've got a '02 and a '03 Spec, so I get to drive both from time to time.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

DropD said:


> *Oh, and they let me sit in a 350Z (the doors are usually locked), SWEET MACHINE!!! *


Hehe, I sat in a 350Z Touring model. Can you say "plush and performance"? I really liked it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2002)

Yeah, can you imagine what the Track edition feels like?!


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

silver said:


> *Yeah, can you imagine what the Track edition feels like?! *


No doubt! I was dying to get to sit in it, and maybe even test drive it. Yeah right. Serious buyers only.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

Thats too bad.. the dealers here are pretty good about that. I walked in 2 months after I bought the SPEC V to look at the Zs. The guy asked me, "you can't be sick of tha car yet?" I told him I just had to see the Z up close. He wouldn't have had any problems letting me take it out except for the fact that they haven't kept one on the lot yet long enough.... most of them (and that's only 4 here so far) were brought in on order so the day they came off teh truck the sold sign went in.... must be nice to be able to pre-order. Ah well, I won't be so dissappointed when I get that OCtane body kit for the SPEC in the next few months..... sweet.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2002)

The dealer here in NAPLES FLORIDA told me i could not buy a se-r base model for less than $18000!!!! i could not understand we had a run around for about an hour finally i just left, i told them i wanted a 5 speed but they kept trying to sell me the automatics that they already had, so i told them to find me the car i wanted, so we proceded to build the car i told them i want NO OPTIONS at all i didnt even want a stereo but the price was more then the car that i just drove outside that is an auto and has a radio and a spoiler and all this stuff. WHY WHY WHY the base msrp is $16000 not $18000 also they offered me nothing for my trade saying it needed a new paint job come on hello my car is fine sorry to bash them but im mad


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

Tantalus- stay away from that dealer!! For $18000, you can get an almost fully loaded 6-speed Spec V. 

BUT, you really need to go through the internet. Go to 
www.carsdirect.com Just enter the info, and you will get a cheap price. Then you enter your personal info., and they contact you within a day or two. 

I just did a base 2002 SE-R, target price is $15,851. Takes only a couple of minutes. Good luck!



PS Avoid that dealer like the plague. He has more tricks up his sleave, I guarantee you. My dealer did a bunch of BS. And finance it through the bank, not nissan, unless you want more of this runaround crap.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

To avoid dealer scams, go to www.carbuyingtips.com

I bought a Spec V about a month and a half ago. They still managed to rip me off I think. Trade-ins are where dealers really try to screw you over...


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

DropD said:


> *I test drove a 2003 Spec-V with Sport Package with no hassle. *


What is the sport package?


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

UpChuck said:


> *What is the sport package? *


I think it's only in Canada. Nissan calls the ABS and Sunroof (I think) the "sport package."


----------

